# ITEC Holistic Massage courses - Singapore



## aiimy

*Hey Guys

My 1st post, with many more to come I hope 

My family are being posted out to Singapore through their work, where I have decided to join them. It's all happened quicker than expected which has caused a slight problem as I was going to do a Holistic Massage course here. But now I'm thinking I can do one over there, which I'm looking forward to, as long as I find the right one.

Does anyone know of a reputable training provider in Singapore that offer ITEC qualifications in Holistic Massage, that they would recommend? Also, I'm was a little concerned about finding employment once I've completed the course, being from the UK

Asking this might be a long shot, but im hoping someone can help.. haha

Thanks 
Aimy *


----------

